# [EVDL] Controlling EMI and other weirdness



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Can you twist the current-carrying conductors together? That may reduce 
radiation. Another way is to enclose both in a single metal conduit.

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Ben,

Did you use the Link cable that should be used that E-meter. My Link cable 
is a double shielded cable where each wire is shielded and than a jacket 
shielded is use. This cable is a four pair wire meaning there are four group 
of wires twisted together.

In comm work, there is even a connection plug and connector that is use on 
this cable where the jacket shield is connected to the outside metal housing 
of the plug connector and the internal wire shields are connected to a 
ground pin.

I did not use this type of plug, but dress out the ends of each wire making 
sure the internal wire shields enclose right down to the wire insulation 
which I kept in place with a heat shrink on each wire.

The jacket shield was dress out, twisted and also cover with a heat shrink. 
Make sure the jacket shields do not touch the internal wire shields. Then a 
full cable heat shrink cover the end of the cables leaving only the internal 
wires, the internal shield wire connections and the external jacket shield 
with just enough length to make connection to the back of the Link E-meter.

I ran this cable in the same cable duct way that goes through the center of 
the vehicle which carries all other power, control cables and communication 
cables. I did not want to make separate shield compartments in the wire 
way, so I also use this type of shielded cable for control wires and 
communication wires.

Another thing that I did, was installing all the batteries in a 
non-conductive housing which is also enclosed in a grounded steel housing.

I also did not relied on the vehicle 12 volt negative chassis grounding 
system. I ran a heavy 12 volt negative No. 1 AWG stranded copper cable all 
around the perimeter of the vehicle which connects back to the 12 volt 
battery. Any device that needs a ground source taps of this cable at a 
standoff terminal section. This grounding system is known as a counterpoise 
installation.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Ben Apollonio" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, March 27, 2012 7:53 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Controlling EMI and other weirdness


> Hi Guys,
>
> In taking my 914 out for a couple of test drives, I've noticed some EMI 
> problems -- for example, the windshield wipers come on for one pulse when 
> I accelerate! I also came down my hill to a stop once and noticed my 
> Xantrex LinkPro still reading 10A (at 170V = 1.7kW). I tried turning off 
> my headlights, rev'd the motor and let it stop, and finally turned the car 
> off and on. Only the last one fixed it; current dropped to zero while off 
> and when it came back up it was reading a normal 1.5-2A. My DC/DC is a 
> DCP 300W, so it couldn't have been pulling that much power. My LinkPro 
> did not reset at any point, so if it were confused I don't know how it 
> fixed itself. Any ideas? It only happened once, but then again I only 
> have 30 EV miles (stupid mud season...).
>
> As for EMI (and maybe the above problem too?), my controller is a DCP 
> T-Rex 1000, and I've done my best to minimize the loop area in my power 
> cables -- but at the end of the day there's only so much you can do with a 
> giant battery pack. Any ideas how I can reduce my EMI? My controller sat 
> for a long time and is due to visit Peter Senkowsky and get its caps 
> replaced; presumably that will have at least some effect. I can't do much 
> better with my cable runs. Does anyone manufacture a common-mode choke 
> big enough for an EV motor controller? Or maybe I should try putting one 
> on my 12V system (i.e. the DC/DC's output)?
>
> Thanks!
> -Ben
>
> _______________________________________________
> | Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
> | Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
> |
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

